# next net, inkasso und call by call 01019



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

moin

hab von der ollen intrum inkasso follgendes briefchen bekommen -> http://www.media-folders.de/user/sting/ink.jpg

jetzt hab ich mehrer fragen:

1) der laden is jawohl der witz den 10 tage zeit zum bezahlen geben obwohl der brieg HEUTE gekommen ist...und der nette abschluss wie "...können wir rückfragen tel. nicht beantworten..."

2) ja ich habe die "vorwahl vor der vorwahl" dienste benutzt ABER die tauchen ja bei der telekom auf der rechnung auf und wurden auch mit der restlichen rechnung bezahlt

3) hab ich von nextnet noch NIEMALS ne mahnung etc bekommen

4) ist das ganze nicht schon zulange her? ich hab da noch was von 1 jahr verjährungsfrist im kopf.

wie würdet ihr den weiter vorgehen? ich meine wegen 7 teuros zum anwalt rennen da ist mir meine zeit echt zu schade...allerdings hab ich echt keinen bock das zu zahlen weil ichs net einsehe. da kann ja jeder kommen und behaupten vor 2 jahren haben sie blalalala

thx


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

Was steht denn auf der 2. Seite? Hast Du (oder ein Familienmitglied) jemals einer Forderung eines "anderen Anbieters" widersprochen?


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2004)

sting schrieb:
			
		

> 3) hab ich von nextnet noch NIEMALS ne mahnung etc bekommen


Doch. Mit Schreiben vom 20.07.2004.



			
				sting schrieb:
			
		

> 4) ist das ganze nicht schon zulange her? ich hab da noch was von 1 jahr verjährungsfrist im kopf.


Ist nicht. Zwei jahre.

Was steht denn auf Seite 2?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

@katzenhai

auf seite 2 steht (im sinn schreiben lieg zuhause) "...blalala haben sie nicht oder nicht folständig bezahlt...."

naja nach 2 jahren wär doch ne mahnung rechtens oder?

also 2 jahre "verjährungsfrist" ??? dann ist der 1. posten ja schon nicht mehr gültig? (der von 2002)

@reducal

was den wiedersprechen? ich hab von denen npch NIE was bekommen  oder meinst du sonstigen tel rechnungen? ich hab noch nie einer rechung der telekom wiedersprochen da ich von dialern bisher verschpnt geblieben bin (obs am linux liegt  0 )


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

sting schrieb:
			
		

> was den wiedersprechen? ich hab von denen npch NIE was bekommen  oder meinst du sonstigen tel rechnungen? ich hab noch nie einer rechung der telekom wiedersprochen da ich von dialern bisher verschpnt geblieben bin


Fraglich ob das überhaupt was mit Dialern zu tun hat. Kopiere mal die 2. Seite hier rein. Mit dem Widerspruch meinte ich einzelne Positionen auf der Rechung der Telekom, wie z. B. evtl. abgerechnete Leistungen von BT Ignite oder Talkline.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

sorry,


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @katzenhai
> 
> auf seite 2 steht (im sinn schreiben lieg zuhause) "...blalala haben sie nicht oder nicht folständig bezahlt...."


Ich hatte gehofft, da stünden genauere angaben über die empfangenen Leistungen, welche diesen Wahnsinnsbetrag ergeben sollen ...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> naja nach 2 jahren wär doch ne mahnung rechtens oder?


Noch einmal: Das gepostete Schreiben IST eine Mahnung. Wie sonst sollte die nach deiner Meinung aussehen?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also 2 jahre "verjährungsfrist" ??? dann ist der 1. posten ja schon nicht mehr gültig? (der von 2002)


Nein. 
2002: Beginn. 
2003: 1. Verjährungsjahr. 2004: 
2. Verjährungsjahr. Und das läuft noch bis zum 31.12. ...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nie einer rechung der telekom wiedersprochen da ich von dialern bisher verschpnt geblieben bin (obs am linux liegt  0 )


Dann hast du entweder damals eine Rechnung von Drittanbieter bekommen oder der Betrag wurde per Telekomeinzug lange bezahlt. Oder?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

@reducal
mit dialern hat das nix zu tun...01019 is zwecks billiger fonen..

@katzenhai
1) zu den genaueren leistungen: siehe rechnung dtag von blalala (hab natürlich nicht die rechnung und telekom will kohle fürs nachschauen)

2)ein mahnung kommt nach ca 4-6 wochen da steht oben mahnung drauf und nicht inkasso   ...das versteh ich unter mahnung. und die kommt nicht erst nach 2jahren.

3)warum? mai (10.5.2002) 1. jahr is 10.05.2003 um und 2. jahr ist 10.05.2004 um, also verjährt oder?

4)der betrag ist vermutlcih (wiegesagt ich hebe die rechnungen kein jahr auf) auf der telekom rechnung aufgetaucht wie er heute auch noch auftaucht. da steht dann eben "verbindung call by call 01019 dienste (adresse usw)..also BEZAHLT.

wiegesagt ich hab den dienst "vieleicht" benuzt"..was weis ich mit wem ich vor 2 jahren telefoniert hab (bzw meine frweundin)..ich will das benutzen des dienstes nicht in frage stellen kann schon stimmen, aber ich zahl der telekom das geld und die gibts dem 3. anbieter. wenn keine kohle dann mahnung usw...nochmals das ist für mich keine mahnung sondern ein witz!!!

aber wenn mir einer kohle schuldet dann wart ich doch nicht erst 2 jahre sondern versuch den kumpel gleich zu belangen.


----------



## M.C. Punisher (26 Juli 2004)

Zur Verjährung nochmal:

Eine Verjährung findet grundsätzlich immer nur zum Ende eines Kalenderjahres nach 2 Jahren statt.

Im vorliegenden Fall verjährt die Forderung vom 10.05.2002 also am 31.12.2004.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 2)ein mahnung kommt nach ca 4-6 wochen da steht oben mahnung drauf und nicht inkasso   ...das versteh ich unter mahnung. und die kommt nicht erst nach 2jahren.


Ist so üblich, stimmt. Aber gesetzlich zulässig ist auch die erste Mahnung bis zum Ende der Verjährungszeit, genau genommen auch danach, nur dann bringt's nix mehr ...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 3)warum? mai (10.5.2002) 1. jahr is 10.05.2003 um und 2. jahr ist 10.05.2004 um, also verjährt oder?


M.C.P. hat's richtig dargestellt. Findest du hier: § 199 BGB



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 4)der betrag ist vermutlcih (wiegesagt ich hebe die rechnungen kein jahr auf) auf der telekom rechnung aufgetaucht wie er heute auch noch auftaucht. da steht dann eben "verbindung call by call 01019 dienste (adresse usw)..also BEZAHLT.


Na also, warum dann die Panik?


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal
> mit dialern hat das nix zu tun...01019 is zwecks billiger fonen...



@ sting, das mit der 01019 hatte ich doch glatt übersehen. War das nicht früher die Mobilcom und ist heute freenet? Bei der Fussion der Unternehmen gab es offensichtlich Probleme bei der Übertragung einiger Kundenparameter. Bediene Dich mal der Suchfunktion: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php das wurde hier irgendwann schon einmal diskutiert. Demnach scheinen bei freenet einige Posten als "offen" aufzutauchen, die nun über das Mahnwesen "geschlossen" werden sollen. MEn brauchst Du Dich nicht bei Deinem Netzbetreiber um den alten EVN zu kümmern, den der sowieso nicht mehr hat. Freenet muss belegen, dass die Verbindungen statt gefunden haben und dass die Verbindungsentgelder nicht bezahlt worden sind. Der EVN hilft Dir dabei nicht viel weiter, den könnte man an dieser Stelle als Preisschild bezeichnen. Aber ob Du alle aufgestellten Rechnungen Deines Netzbetreibers (ohne Abzug von Summen anderer Betreiber) bezahlt hast, wird der Dir bestimmt ohne Mehrkosten mitteilen können.


----------



## regenwetter (9 August 2004)

sting schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> hab von der ollen intrum inkasso follgendes briefchen bekommen -> http://www.media-folders.de/user/sting/ink.jpg
> 
> ...



was steht denn auf der Rückseite des Schreibens? Bei einem Bekannten war dort der Zahlschein und darunter stand die Telefongesellschaft um die es ging. Bei ihm war es telegate.

Ansonsten prüf doch wenigestens mal nach, ob Du die Rechnungen pünktlich an die Telekom gezahlt hast. Rechnungsdatum hast Du ja, Kontoauszüge bestimmt auch noch. Die Telekom gibt als Frist 10 Tage eingehend an.

Gruss

regenwetter


----------

